# tiny pest



## lindafrog (Feb 6, 2009)

HELP, I was dunking some orchids and noticed floating pest. Some are size of pin heads dots, they are white. Then some tiny worm like 1/16 inch or less thingys also floated to the top. They started regrouping into tiny masses. What are these things? Are they fungus gnat larve or what? How do I get rid of them? thanks for your help from LIndafrog--- who is surving this awful long cold winter by working in the greenhouse!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't tell w/out photos. For getting rid of pests, if the alcohol wipe doesn't work I'm going w/ Merit 75 x 3, then Neem Oil.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2009)

They could be Springtails. Do the sort of jump about? They tend to live in media that is old -- I used to find them a lot when I had lots of different kinds of houseplants. But they get into orchid pots, also.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2009)

Are springtails in Mi. white? Worm thingys sound like nematodes.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 7, 2009)

fungus gnat larvae are clean worms with little black heads.
pictures here


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanx. I hate fungus gnats! If I have a plant that's declined and I put it in a closed bag or sphag-n-bag; about 1/2 the time the problem is gnats! I leave them [phrags] in the closed bag and spray insectide and fungicide and let them sit until no further gnats arise.


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks to all of you. Sorry I do not have pictures of these pest. I looked through the magnifing glass and could see better. Yes cabin fever makes one do stuff like this........ The worm like things appear to have horns. If they are nematodes how do I get rid of them? Should I repot all the affected plants. I looked at the fungus gnats pictures and I don't think its them. Nothing like that on the yellow sticky bars. 
Upside its 45 degrees outside today, that's warmer than the greenhouse has been most mornings. 
Lindafrog


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2009)

Springtails:
http://hortipm.tamu.edu/pestprofiles/other/sptaild/springta.jpg
http://www.extension.umn.edu/yardandgarden/YGLNews/images/springtails-ygl.JPG
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/ent/notes/Urban/images/springtail.jpg
http://www.livefoodcultures.com/_borders/Springtails_3.jpg

Nematodes:
http://w3.rennes.inra.fr/umrbio3pE/equipes/nematodes/images/lamelle-460.jpg
http://www.bio.ic.ac.uk/research/amleroi/nematodes.jpg


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 8, 2009)

this line is a link to a PDF of an article from U Hawaii about foliar nematodes.
pictures aren't great, but....


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you Dot and everyone who has replied to my inquiry. The pest are indeed springtails. They look just like the picture from livefoodcultures.com. I'll do some research on what they do and how to get rid of them and report back. Meanwhile if anyone has advice on a cure for them please let me know.
Happy growing from
Lindafrog !!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2009)

they like decaying wood [bark]!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2009)

I know they don't like water. Maybe unpot the plant(s) and soak them in water for 10 minutes or so. Pour off the water and rinse the plant. That should get rid of them.

Otherwise, an insecticidal soil drench...


----------

